# PROBLEME IPOD NANO /connection itunes



## macdani (11 Décembre 2011)

hello,
j'ai un p'tit soucis avec mon Nano.
j'essaie de le connecter avec mon 2ème MBP  mais l'itunes de celui-ci ne le prend pas en compte..:hein:
Est-ce normal?!


----------



## macdani (11 Décembre 2011)

BEN QUOI PERSONNE N'A UNE SOLUTION A ME PROPOSER?!


----------

